

Oracle Announces JSRs for Java 7 and Java 8 - noarchy
http://www.infoq.com/news/2010/11/oracle-java-jsr

======
revertts
I'm really disappointed to see the language support for collections get pushed
back to Java 8; it's one of those minor things that really starts to wear on
me when I'm using the language.

I might just switch more code over to Scala...

